# Got a little work done *updated 8/16



## Whitaker201 (May 10, 2013)

Well I had the chance to finally get a little work done to my jet. I cleaned up the impeller(really need to order a new one) the leading edges were almost flat. I staightend the grates and put a small chamfer on the bottom side. Also I set the spacing of the impeller to the wear ring. It had a gap about 1/16" wide maybe more with no shims on top of the impeller. It took about 4 shims on top to get the gap close to the 1/32".....I probably could have moved another shim or two to get the gap even closer. The wear ring is ok and I think I will see what the boat does before I consider replacing it.

My before numbers was 20mph upstream and 24mph down and a slow hole shot. I hope to get out this weekend and see if the preformance is any better.


----------



## Whitaker201 (May 13, 2013)

Had the chance to run it over the weekend and now I am at 23mph up river and 27mph down river. Hole shot is better than before too. I need to move a couple more shims to above the impeller because I can get the motor to 6500rpm still and that should help the top end speed and the hole shot a little more even.

I am still learning how to get her set up but in time I will get her dialed in.


----------



## Whitaker201 (May 30, 2013)

Woohoo added my recessed tm tray last night. Sorry no pics. I still need to adjust the shims a little more on the impeller and move my batteries forward. Maybe this winter I will replace the plywood front deck with a aluminum sheet and a lid then move both batteries in there.


----------



## hotshotinn (May 31, 2013)

Wood like to see pictures.sounds like you are coming along good


----------



## Whitaker201 (Jun 6, 2013)

I'll add some pics next week when my StickIt Brake (shallow water anchor) comes in.


----------



## Scottinva (Jun 7, 2013)

You do not want the gap any closer than 1/32". I had mine closer and my motor would not start when in the water. I know of two other people this has happened to. Adjusted one washer and it was fine.

Scott


----------



## Whitaker201 (Jun 7, 2013)

Thanks for the tip Scott! I am sure I would have ran into that problem. I guess you have to find that fine line of not to big of a gap and a gap just big enough for clearance.


----------



## Whitaker201 (Jun 10, 2013)

Ok I cleaned up the liner a little, put a better edge on the impeller, cleaned up the nicks and burrs on the foot and now I am getting happy with the performance of the rig. I am now up to a 26-27mph avg. solo and the hole shot is better. With two guys I am getting 24mph up current and 27mph down current. I still need to put on the plate from the hull to the foot and adjust the height of my foot and I might be able to squeeze a little more out of her.

I will get a couple pics this week.


----------



## Whitaker201 (Jun 12, 2013)

Here is a pic of my deck with the recessed TM foot pan and the StickIt Brake on the front. Yep I put the tray a little to far forward! #-o


----------



## Whitaker201 (Jun 14, 2013)

I replaced the starter and finished up the skid plate last night. The skid plate is not fancy and is a little rough looking but I made it with a vise, hammer, and drill. It was made from a .125" thick piece of aluminum I got from the recycle center.






The last few things on my to-do list for the boat is:
1. Move Batteries to front. Got to buy a hatch lid first.
2. Get a bigger TM. The 30#er will not cut it in some of the current I am trying to fish in.
3. Play with engine height.


----------



## Whitaker201 (Jul 1, 2013)

Over the last week I finished up some work on the front deck. I have now moved my batteries to under the front deck and upgraded to a 67# TM.  It was not as easy as I thought it would be. The first problem I ran into was running the wire to the new location. There were a few more things in the way than I thought. The other problem I did not expect was the foam under the carpet had more of a taper to it than I thought, so I had to remove enough foam so the batteries would fit under the deck. Now it runs pretty level with just me in it. Here are a few pics of the front deck now.
Front deck:





New battery compartment:





I am still only running 2 batteries, but I am running a 24V TM so one battery is used for both the TM and starting the big motor.


----------



## Whitaker201 (Aug 16, 2013)

A few more goodies added! Last night I put on my UHMW foot, a new liner, and new impeller. I also went to 3 batteries because I kept running down the starting battery with it tied to the TM too. I replaced the solenoid on the motor earlier in the week. I hope that solves my starting problems. [-o<

I am ready to try her out this weekend!


----------



## Byron Pretzel (Aug 16, 2013)

What motor are you running? Is it the 60/40? If so, where did you get your uhmw foot?


----------



## Whitaker201 (Aug 16, 2013)

Yes the 92 60/40 Evinrude with a L pump. The L pump uses the large foot. I got it from jetdoctor.net. They were good to work with, answered all my questions, and I had my parts in 2 days.


----------

